# Special Car for Marty's (JJ Warning Car)



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

It's not too early to start thinking about bringing a special car to Marty's this September. Here is my idea for a special car to be placed at the end of anyone's train who is unlucky enough to preceed JJ around the layout. The speaker would announce "WAKE-UP, J.J." whenever his locomotive approached within some predetermined distance. I was thinking about adding a fire control system and a few defensive weapons, but they may be illegal in Nebraska.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Poor JJ always picked on..LOL 

You may also want to add Stan to the list from what I hear...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It may be more effective to get rid of the speaker and instead hook the output to a transmitter which talks to an old ignition coil strapped to JJ's backside. One of the main advantages of live steam is that I never have to run on the same set of rails as JJ. hehehe


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Poor JJ. Wow, that's just.................wrong


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Mister Hyman has been to enough of Marty's Battery Powered Steam-ups to discern the real perpetrator for the need of crash warning systems and has acted appropriately.....


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

There we go, soiling JJ's good name again. Just because he has ran into the back of a half-dozen people for the last 9 years, doesn't mean you should expect it on the 10th. 

But just in case, I would increase the size of the foam shock absorber 

Chris


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You will note, Stan, that I conspicuously left your name OUT (I still need my artwork after all - hehehe).


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 03 Apr 2012 11:09 PM 
You will note, Stan, that I conspicuously left your name OUT (I still need my artwork after all - hehehe).







Wisely done, Dwight.... Wisely done...


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Dwight,

I intentionally did not consider adding Stan to the threat database while designing the car. After all, not only does he make decals -- he also handles all of the banquet arrangements. I can imagine what the outcome would be if the detection system was capable of tracking two bogies rather than just one. All of my decals would have "RGS" misspelled and I would end up being seated in the porta-potty for the meal. Some things are just better left unsaid.

P.S. Don't tell Stan I told you this.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob;

I can't make it to the event AGAIN (still working & not enough vacation). BUT I would consider loaning the Brandywine & Gondor Railroad's "Balrog Catcher" car. You would have to promise to fire a blank warning shot first. I'd hate to see one of JJ's beautiful locomotives become the "Cannonball Express" unnecessarily.


















Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

This is JJ we are talking about, that Pea Shooter won't cut it. Going to need something a little bigger, like this:










Even then, I don't think we can reload fast enough to stop him!!! 


Chris


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris;
That monster has to have equally spaced double track throughout. I think you would do better with Dragon's 1:35 Leopold rail gun kit. I have yet to start my kit, but it looks like it can be adapted to run on 45mm track just fine. Even with the Leopold you probably won't have to hit anything. Just firing it off the rear of the train should quickly propel the train about another half scale mile down the track, and out of harm's way.









Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Where *IS* JJ? I'm surprised he hasn't commented here on the "defecation of character..."


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You guys got it all wrong, such agression... just run this kind of loco:


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 05 Apr 2012 09:39 AM 
Where *IS* JJ? I'm surprised he hasn't commented here on the "defecation of character..." 
I was wondering the same thing too...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

He probably does not know what defecation means. sounds kinda dirty.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually it was JJ whom I first heard use the term.


----------

